# Book Wanted: History of the 8th Canadian Light Anti-Aircraft Regiment.



## Wiser10 (12 Dec 2010)

Looking for a book entitled *The History of the 8th Canadian Light Anti-Aircraft Regiment, R.C.A.* Amersfoort, Netherlands. 1945. 124 pp., or any publication with a history of this regiment.  The regiment was part of the 101st LAA Battalion, 4th Cdn Armored Div. and served in France, Belgium, Netherlands and Germany in WWII. 1942-46.  Thanks.


----------



## klambie (12 Dec 2010)

Can't help with the book, it is very difficult to find outside a library.  Just a clarification that might aid your research, 101 LAA Battery was one of the three batteries that made up 8 LAA Regt and was recruited in Moosimin SK.  70 LAA Bty and 102 LAA Bty were the other two.


----------



## cphansen (12 Dec 2010)

You should be able to get the book temporarily, thru your local library, from the National Archives of Canada. They will also photocopy it for you at 20 cents per page or provide a photographic copy or pdf file at 40 cents per page


----------



## Wiser10 (19 Dec 2010)

Thanks klambie and SherH2A for your assistance. I appreciate your help and information. Seasons Greetings!


----------

